# wallpaper



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Anyone know the best way to remove wallpaper?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

they make a chemical that you apply and a tool that scores it for easy removal.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

alligator tool


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I tried a bunch of stuff and the easiest for me was a portable steamer. I used the tiger tool that scores it and then use the steamer. When the glue softened, then I would slide a scraper under the edge and then pull big pieces of the paper off at once. Did two bathrooms this way and it was the easiest I have ever removed wall paper.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pump sprayer,hot water and time. soak it good and you will see it start to pull away from the wall. time is all it takes. the hotter the water the better. be careful not to hot on the pump sprayer


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

*wallpaper removal trick*

we have had great luck adding some fabric softner to the water/steamers, let sit and aids in reactivating the glue good luck


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Did my kitchen this past summer, might want to look into this, worked for me, messy of coarse .
http://www.simplestrip.com/


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

If you notice in the video of simple strip the walls are primed.That makes a big difference.Wallpaper is two layers of paper or one layer of paper or synthetic and a vinyl front .One is a substraight the other is the front.Most wallpapers that were installed in the seventies,eighties and ninties were not primed and were a vinyl coated material.In other words they are nonporous.So if you are luckey you can strip the front then you can either steam or uses a pump up sprayer with hot water in it to strip it.If you use a pump up sprayer you must keep it very wet for at least twenty minutes.Keep pumping the water to it. Even when you are stripping.I do not use the steamers.I think the pump up sprayers work just as good.Anyways if you do have a vinyl front that will not peel off I would use a tiger tool.If you are going back with wallaper you must prime the walls with a primer that is made for wallpaper.The British wallpaper that are made to day are all paper and strip very well when the walls are primed,and they make some of the most beautiful wallpapers out there.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

had a customer that did his whole house and swore on vinegar. Never tried it my self but have tried the steamer, etc. Most depends on how it was put on. whatever you take it easy with the scraper. It is easy to ding up the walls and then you have to float them back out


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

We just stripped all the wallpaper in the kitchen, laundry room and 2 bathrooms. I second the hot water and fabric softener, came off in big sheets, very little scraping and we did not tear up the walls.


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

Mix warm water and fabric softener in a bucket, using a 1:1 ratio.
[*]Fill your spray bottle with the solution and saturate the walls, using your rags or sponge to distribute it evenly. Alternatively, you can use a paint roller to paint the fabric softener solution on the walls.
[*]Let the solution sit for approximately 15 minutes. Then, use the putty knife to scrape off the remaining paper and adhesive.
[*]Clean the walls with a neutralizing solution before applying new wallpaper.


----------

